# HR44 Not Recording All Episodes of a Series



## YDKCooKiE (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is my setup: I have an HR44 Genie Server with three C41 clients. I've set a show up to record all episodes, both rerun and first run. For whatever reason, the Genie isn't recording all episodes. I've attempted to delete the series recording in the scheduler and recreate, I've RBR, I've tried all sorts of things. Any suggestions on fixing would be awesome.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

What show?


----------



## YDKCooKiE (Apr 17, 2007)

peds48 said:


> What show?


230 - DIY, Holmes Makes It Right

Here's the odd thing. On episodes that won't record, when I tell it to record, it brings the series options up and states that it is set to record the episode, yet never does.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Those sort of shows get re-aired multiple times. Are you sure that the same episode wasn't already recorded? Even if you had deleted it from your List, many times it won't pick it up again for re-recording if it has already been there previously.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

The DVR won't record "duplicates" via a series link, a duplicate is defined as an episode that has been on the disk in the last 28 days (even if you have deleted it). The episode will be set to record but then the DVR will check the program info against the disk history and if it is there won't record it. If you really want to record everything you will have to select the single episodes manually to record.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm having issues with that show too on my HR24-100. So it isn't a Genie problem.

It maybe because it is shot in Canada.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

YDKCooKiE said:


> 230 - DIY, Holmes Makes It Right
> 
> Here's the odd thing. On episodes that won't record, when I tell it to record, it brings the series options up and states that it is set to record the episode, yet never does.


I just looked at that show and one episode repeats on 3 different dates and times of the day.
If I was going to record those episodes,
Once a week I would do a Search for Holmes, choose the Show, then press the Record button on the date time and episode you want to record from all of them in the list.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You can check your History to see if a particular ep was recorded and then deleted. 
Are the ones you record all showing up inside of one folder?


----------



## YDKCooKiE (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah - now that folks have explained, it makes sense. I don't necessarily like it as I'd prefer it still records them (my wife is FANTASTIC at deleting shows if they sit too long), but it makes complete sense now.

Everything does show up in a folder, so it is recording the series and grouping as it should, I just didn't know about the "if you delete it, it won't record again."

Thanks for the help!


----------

